
US Poll: Majority Support Trump’s Travel Ban - saycheese
http://www.usnews.com/news/politics/articles/2017-02-08/poll-majority-support-trumps-travel-ban
======
sharemywin
Personally, I think it overly broad. If you can't narrow your ban beyond 7
countries you might want more actionable intelligence. I doubt many would
question a ban on a specific country for a limited duration if there was
intelligence that someone was planning on coming in from there.

